# Understanding AMH results



## Olddognewtricks (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello everyone.

I'm just starting out on the journey of trying to have a child and feel like I'm on a huge learning curve and I need some help/support/advice.
Recently turned 40, single, decided this was the year to make my hopes for a family my priority after thinking/considering/talking about my options for a number of years.
I've had some initial bloodwork done and have the following results, which I think are ok but just wanted some input from people who are further along the journey to get some insight.
Results in so far are 21 day progesterone is 48.8 and day 4 AMH is 21. Still waiting on FSH and LH results but any comments or personal experiences are very welcome!
Thanks,
Olddog


----------



## Olddognewtricks (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you so much for your reply. 
I know nothing about my fertility other than the blood results I've had so far but I am pleased that these are a positive starting point!
I'm at a stage where I want to go all out (funds dependent) to achieve my goal so think straight to IVF is my best option. I have emailed a few clinics abroad and think that this is my best option for me based on age/number of cycles that I might need/sperm donor options/cost.
Kittykat76, I'd love to know more about your situation/experience if you're willing to share? By your username I'm assuming you're my age? 
Many thanks,
Olddog


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Olddognewtricks said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm just starting out on the journey of trying to have a child and feel like I'm on a huge learning curve and I need some help/support/advice.
> Recently turned 40, single, decided this was the year to make my hopes for a family my priority after thinking/considering/talking about my options for a number of years.
> ...


Hi, can you give me an advice, please, my doc told that my amh is about 1. But i don't understand what does it mean, I was explained that my ovarian reserve is low. And de option is the best solution for us. I'll be very grateful if you can explain me, what does it mean de treatment. I wrote one post but the people didn't answer me.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi I think it means basically they would struggle to get any eggs from you. I think when you get to 0 thats when menopause starts although you  could have doner eggs.


----------

